# Home-Made HayBar



## MillionDollar (2 February 2008)

Those who made home-made ones, have you got a piccie of it (or could you please get one  
	
	
		
		
	


	




) and what is it made of? Also how high is it?

Info much appreciated


----------



## henryhorn (2 February 2008)

(then Claire can multiply it 35 times over..ha ha)
We were going to put haybars in but ended up deciding against them. We are using haynets still. 
I did see a rather good hayrack on robinsons, wire mesh with a lid on top so they couldn't pull it out and waste lots. The cost however was daft..
Our stables now have horses in bar the last one, still some adjustments to be made such as the end half door to the outside to be fastened on and piping for the last drinker to be connected. 
We are pleased with the saddle/rug racks from Robinsons (a tenner) as if they are put on upside down  you have a hook for hanging stuff too. We are adding bridle rakcs to each stable front as well, then that's phase one finished.
Phase two is the new tackroom, new washroom and feed area. I am having trouble with rats this year so have advertised for loads of old chest freezers, the feed goes straight in in it's bags and the damned rats are foiled.. I have poison down but they are hoovering the bits left in the old style stables I think. Two days ago I was walking down the yard drive and this beautiful shiny coated gleaming brown thing trotted in front of me and disappeared under the bank where the central heating oil tank  is.. Daft me admired it's shiny coat, bright eyes etc (courtesy of all the saracen feed the bastard has eaten)  before suddenly thinking "RAT..argh....!!!!!"
It was in top show condition though even for a rat....


----------



## smirnoff_ice (2 February 2008)

Our granddad made 3 for us!  We used info from the website  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 to design them.

Fitting info: http://www.haybar.co.uk/Product%20info.html

Size info:

http://www.haybar.co.uk/FAQ.html

 [ QUOTE ]
  What are the dimensions?

A.    Horse Hay Bar is approx. 36`` high.  It takes approx. 20`` of floor space.  The top edge takes approx. 30`` of wall space.  It is designed to hold a complete small bale of hay in slices.

The Pony size Hay Bar is approx. 27" high. It takes approx. 13" of floor space.  The top edge takes approx. 28" of wall space. 

[/ QUOTE ] 

Our's are made from some sort of wood, with the top edge being cut in to, so it's rounded.  It's hard to explain  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and i dont have a pic, but i'll take one tomorrow!  

Never had any problems with them though (had them for about a year) - they were really cheap to make, although could be made better by using some sort of plastic instead of wood (i suppose wood will rot eventually).  These are fine for now though.  
	
	
		
		
	


	





Lou. x


----------



## MillionDollar (2 February 2008)

Haha. HayBar prices are a bit daft TBH. I've been looking at a lot of different designs. My fav was a Monarch design where the bars went from the floor to the top of the stables, fab design, but they wuldn't let me buy them seperate....they were just v. jealous I bought IAE stables  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 and to get them made and galvanished would cost a LOT. I def want something where the horses will eat from floor level. The Monarch hay rack would have been perfect  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 ah here we go....

http://www.monarch-equestrian.co.uk/up/a_6.html 

This for my stables BTW, not livery stables. Anyway I think a homemade haybar will be fab.


----------



## MillionDollar (2 February 2008)

Ah of course! Thanks for that!!!


----------



## kibob (3 February 2008)

Ok, these are mine:







Forgot to measure height, They come up to about my waist and I am 5'4" ish








With the ply wood taken out, easy to sweep out.


----------



## Law (3 February 2008)

When mine was in I used to use the body of a water butt - not the stand or the lid, just the body.  It worked really well. 
	
	
		
		
	


	





http://im.edirectory.co.uk/p/1588/i/dd3605dl.jpg 

Those wooden ones look brilliant!


----------



## smirnoff_ice (3 February 2008)

Here's our pony one, which is the same measurements at what the HayBar website gives.


----------



## henryhorn (3 February 2008)

Yes I agree, they look perfect. 
I reckon we will put something in but not just yet, it's been a marathon building project and for now I will put up with nets. 
It was great this afternoon the weather was appalling and I brought all the clipped ones inside and they all settled down eating in the new stables.
Have you got yours finished yet?


----------



## Bananaman (3 February 2008)

Here's a snuggled up Spider enjoying his tonight!

It's very like kibob's but ours is bolted to two batons on the wall. I doesn't go right to the floor so that you can scrape out seeds etc when nec. but not leaving a big enough gap to get a hoof caught under.

(Must clean camers lens, it really isn't snowing in his box! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Keltic (3 February 2008)

Oh joy my OH is going to be really impressed when he comes home next week and I tell him he has to make a couple of these!! They look great I have been thinking of getting Haybars but think ill go to B&amp;Q instead!!


----------



## MillionDollar (3 February 2008)

Thanks everyone for those piccies, they all look fab!!!  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Will definitely be making my own now....well get the handy man to make them  
	
	
		
		
	


	





hh- my stables are up, just got to get our ex-farm worker to put in the plastic. I am NOT doing that putting them up was AWFUL, totally agree with you- wish we'd got IAE to do it!!! We've put 17, just the structure, up of the livery stables. Will do an update tomorrow.


----------



## quarterhorse82 (4 June 2010)

i looked at making my own but i was worried about the safty aspect as haybars are plastic and brake off the wall if the horse gets stuck in it some how.

plus i got my doughter a Pink Haybar from http://www.centralsaddlery.co.uk/product/hay-bar. she and her pony love it lol


----------



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (4 June 2010)

And the point of resurrecting this old thread to promote your own company was? Oh yes 

Cheaper here 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ORIGINAL-HORS...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item35a9754ccf

above listing has nothing todo with me.. just a dislike of  people pushing their own stuff pretending its customer feedback..


----------



## laurenn1010 (1 February 2011)

this is our effort they are 3ft high however im finding the horse is pulling the haylage out of it!!grr im taking them down and making the rubber part wider probably!


----------



## Christmas Crumpet (2 February 2011)

We made one at the weekend out of an old 45 gallon drum and cut top and bottom off it. Made it into an icecream cone shape (with the pointy bottom bit cut off) and bolted it to the wall. Put hosepipe on top and bottom edges and voila. Horse loves it. Its high enough that she doesn't pull the hay out. Its about 6" off the ground so you can sweep up underneath it too. 

Its ace.


----------

